# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Легко ли вам прийти на встречу?

## moriablanda

Просматривая раздел, вспомнила свою попытку прийти на подобную встречу. Она должна была быть в Москве именно в то время, когда я планировала быть в этом городе на гастролях в сборной солянке. Вроде решительно настроилась прийти, да и люди были в общем-то знакомые. Я даже ждала эту встречу и хотела, чтобы она случилась как можно скорее. В общем, получилось так, что урезали состав оркестра и нужно было решить кто останется в Питере, а кто поедет. Когда меня спросили поеду ли я, у меня возникли сомнения на счет того, что а пойду ли я реально, если даже поеду на эти гастроли. Как-то очень много мыслей в голове случилось на этот счет и я сказала, что мне есть чем в Петербурге заняться и не очень-то расстроюсь, если останусь дома. Дела действительно произошли, но были ли они причиной моего ответа?  Мне кажется, они были попыткой оправдаться, ведь скорее всего сыграл какой-то страх перед неизвестностью или я не до конца понимала нужно мне это или нет. 

С тех пор у меня всегда рисуются какие-то дела, всегда есть причины для отказа прийти на встречу. С одним человеком таких проблем не возникает, но мне все равно нужно некоторое время перестукивания клавы, что заинтересоваться человеком и захотеть с ним встретиться. Мне нужно время, чтобы доверять человеку и пообщаться с ним без интернета, из которого можно выйти в любой момент, когда захочется. Личное общение для меня - это какой-то новый и важный этап во взаимоотношениях. Если я иду на деловую встречу по работе, такой проблемы не возникает. Почему? Потому что я знаю зачем иду на эту встречу, как она будет выглядеть и что на ней будет обсуждаться. Может быть, если кто-нибудь сможет мне рассказать о том, как проходят встречи подобных сообществ, для чего они вообще делаются, что обсуждается и что человек от них получает, мне станет легче прийти? Может быть дело в этом?

----------


## Игорёк

Все верно. Согласен. 
Разница в деловой встрече и во встрече деликатного личного характера очень велика. Тут нужно предвариельно пообщаться в вирт и понять нужно это или нет.  
Разница банальна - в деловой встрече не надо открывать душу, тогда приложив немного усилий, можно проканать за человека беспроблемного, те нервы которые кто-то может задеть, остаются защищенными, их не надо оголять. 



> Легко ли вам прийти на встречу?


 На деловую - легко (опыт большой, встречался через инет раз 70). На встречу интимного плана - очень тяжело (2раза).

----------


## Another

Какая интересная тема. Но ведь правда встречи бывают разных типов. Я уже давно не ходил на обычные встречи, но что доводилось выбирался так несколько раз за год, особенно в прошлом году. Для меня главное чтоб там было не очень много народу (социофобия все же). Вообще я давно пришел к выводу что я скучный и не интересный и обычным людям со мной будет не о чем говорить вообще! Еще меня мучает привычка высказаться. Если доводиться общаться с людьми, то почему-то хочется как можно больше всего наговорить. Причем я могу незнакомым людям что-то ляпнуть про себя лишнее. Из деловых встреч наверное я и не бывал то, ведь у меня пока была одна работа и там нет подобного. Просто пришел на работу и все. Там уже хочешь не хочешь, а идешь встречаться тем самым с остальными сотрудниками и начальством на самой работе.
Почитав этот форум, кстати, я бы на встречу с кем-то от сюда и не пошел бы... побоялся наверное. Суцидников считаю почему-то опасными. Вдруг они за собой захотят кого-то еще утянуть. Когда людям не чего терять они становятся способными на очень многое.

----------


## NOфеникс

> Почитав этот форум, кстати, я бы на встречу с кем-то от сюда и не пошел бы... побоялся наверное. Суцидников считаю почему-то опасными. Вдруг они за собой захотят кого-то еще утянуть. Когда людям не чего терять они становятся способными на очень многое.


 
То ты наверное меня начитался...помню когда-то напал на людей с ножом...щас как вспоминаю не могу поверить что это был я...видать всё что накопилось выхлестнул...а им просто не повезло...не в то время не в том месте...после того случая я их так и не встечал...правда стоит заметить что лица я их так и не запомнил...мне многие люди кажутса слишком однообразными...и память у меня неочень...может это даже к лучшему)))
 Так что бойся Анозер...прихлопнем тебя и ты больше не сможешь  колесить по полсотни км...а то ещё хуже ослепем тебя навсегда чтобы ты никого не опазнал и мучался всю жизнь...гыгыгы)))
Пс-шачу шачу...чёрный юмор,кот-й понятен только мне)))

----------


## EJSanYo

В каком смысле "легко ли"? Если в психологическом, то вообще без проблем. Если в физическом, то тут уж всё зависит от места и времени встречи, а также каких-то ещё текущих факторов, вроде текущих дел и пр.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Мне трудно придти.. Я вообще в реале боюсь людей, да и не интересный я, не умею толком общаться.

----------


## wiki

Февраль, опять прибедняешься, общаться он не умеет))))))

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> Февраль, опять прибедняешься, общаться он не умеет))))))


 Вика, вот в жизни увидела бы не узнала... Я дрожу весь, не то что говорить.

----------


## wiki

> Вика, вот в жизни увидела бы не узнала... Я дрожу весь, не то что говорить.


 ну голос-то совсем не дрожит))))))))))))))) да прикалываюсь я, не обижайся))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Энтерколит

Легко. За ваш счёт с удовольствием приду куда угодно.

----------


## Дэрил

Как два пальца.

----------


## Pechalka

Нет,предпочитаю приватно с отдельным человеком, а в "стаю" вливаться мне очень тяжело, я просто автоматически "сойду" на нет и стану для этой "стаи" невидимкой.

----------


## _lamer

Встречи не люблю..не люблю всё неестественное. И коллектив для меня лучше одного человека. В коллектив всегда можно запустить свои ментальные щупальца и перестраивать там всё на свой лад, а с одним человеком это невозможно, потому что на него некому больше влиять кроме тебя, и он это сразу заметит.
Вот когда есть базис..общее..знакомые..работа..место..это совсем другое дело. К слову - желание брать под контроль - тоже признак страха, только всё же сломанного. Параноидность тоже горчичниками не лечится, другое дело, у тебя всегда есть чем заняться. Можно найти себя в разных вещах, чтобы те, что мешают, не становились главным и труднопреодолимым барьером. Чтобы упростить проблему, нужно сделать её частью более крупной проблемы, самоцели, иначе борьба с мельницами приводит к истощению.

----------

